# Noosa, 7/8/9/10/11 August



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,

Up from Sydney and spending a few days in Noosa, have the yak and fishing gear with me, would love to meet up with any yakers for some time on the water. Canals, creeks or offshore doesn't matter would prefer offshore though.

Call me on 0403 697 292. Cheers

Lloyd.


----------

